
Henry Heinz used ketchup to improve food safety - rfreytag
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2019/02/how-henry-heinz-used-ketchup-to-improve-food-safety/
======
jacquesm
There are a number of possible origins for the name, not just the Chinese one:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketchup#Etymology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketchup#Etymology)

This article is a nice study in regulatory capture.

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/51kkA](http://archive.md/51kkA)

------
mmmBacon
We think we invented startups and startup mentality but you can read about how
someone like Heinz hustled and did things others didn’t; preservative free
ketchup, clear pickled goods. Sounds trivial to us today but in context these
ideas were pretty revolutionary.

------
dr_dshiv
Good example of how good regulation is good for capitalism.

~~~
duelingjello
“Protections” is a more concrete word indicating benefit rather than derisive
“regulations,” which implies costs, burdens and barriers without a clear
benefit. Paraphrasing an idiom from potentially-dangerous industries: _Safety
protection rules and laws are almost always written in blood._

~~~
evgen
No, that is only the case if you start from a particular viewpoint that is
popular among right-wing Americans and almost no one else. From the
perspective of first-world countries regulations are rules that we apply to
processes where the dangers and externalities are diffuse enough that one or
more parties may seek to ignore them for short-term gain; protection is the
consequent of regulation, they are not simply synonyms.

------
arkades
Even with the Web link, all I get is a “subscriber exclusive” splash page.

------
hayksaakian
Is this a "submarine piece"?

It reads less like a documentary and more like a biography

[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
graeme
I don't think so. The article _openly_ says it's adapted from the book. It's
just marketing. Submarines were hidden.

This was in the article:

"ESSAY DRAWN FROM THE POISON SQUAD BY DEBORAH BLUM, PUBLISHED BY PENGUIN
PRESS, AN IMPRINT OF PENGUIN PUBLISHING GROUP, A DIVISION OF PENGUIN RANDOM
HOUSE, LLC. COPYRIGHT © 2018 BY DEBORAH BLUM."

------
kresten
I find it disturbing how long ketchup lasts.

It’s not natural.

~~~
imglorp
It kind of is natural: tomatoes, vinegar, and salt all have anti-microbial
properties. The rest of the ingredients are sugars and flavors. No
preservatives needed, in this product at least (Heinz).

[https://edrugsearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/heinz-
ket...](https://edrugsearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/heinz-ketchup-
ingredient-label.png)

~~~
NikolaeVarius
sugar also has anti-microbial properties

~~~
Scoundreller
At high enough concentrations. But that's true of anything.

Having a lot of salt or sugar (or any small molecule really) in something
makes it impossible for cells to retain enough water to function.

Which is why your sauce/jam doesn't go bad (except at the top, where a layer
of condensed water doesn't have the high concentration of sugar or salt).

